# Best way to repair hole in soffit?



## tima2381 (Feb 24, 2007)

I found a small rotted area of soffit due to some flashing that basically created a channel for water to flow along its edge, which sticks out about a quarter inch or so from the fascia, plus the caulk that failed where the soffit meets the fascia. So rainwater got on top of the soffit and rotted a small part of it in the center, plus I found ants in it. I killed the ants, let it dry out completely over several days, caulked the seam, made a blob at the end of the flashing that will hopefully redirect the water, and now I want to fix the hole. What's the best stuff for this? It has to be something that will stick and not just fall down. The area is about an inch wide at its worst point, about three inches long, maybe 1/2" deep at the worst, and irregular.

P.S. If this were to be fixed by replacing the wood, I guess you could cut out the bad section with a healthy margin on either side and just replace a foot or two of the soffit?


----------



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

It is often easier to remove the entire panel rather than cut out the damaged area. But if you want to repair it then begin by removing any molding on the fascia or exterior wall of the home that is adjacent to the soffit. With a jig saw cut out the damaged soffit section, creating a rectangular hole to patch. Be sure to cut as close as possible to the rafter edges and rafter lookout. If the soffit is made from tongue and groove wood, it is important to cut a hole that follows the grooves in the wood and once the hole is made add nailing strips at the edges of the hole in the soffit, fastening to the rafters or rafter lookouts. Measure the hole carefully, and cut a patch to fit. The patch should be slightly smaller than the hole, to allow for expansion. Nail or screw the patch into place fill in gaps between the patch and surrounding soffit with acrylic caulk and smooth the caulk lines before the caulk sets. Allow the caulk to dry, then prime and paint the patch to match the soffit.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Post a picture so we do not have to keep guessing.


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

couple of coats of an exterior patching compound will work on a damaged area that small


----------



## tima2381 (Feb 24, 2007)

Here's a photo. See earlier message for location, dimensions, depth, how it got there, and what I've done to solve the problem that caused it.










I picked up some PL FI:X wood filler from Lowes, but experimenting with it on some scrap wood, it doesn't seem like it will go in very easily, especially if I'm limited to 1/4" layers per the instructions. It seems like it will want to fall out. I'm tempted to just put a blob on there, spread it with a putty knife, and see how it turns out.


----------



## tima2381 (Feb 24, 2007)

tima2381 said:


> It seems like it will want to fall out.


Just to be perfectly clear, if you were to stand under this rotted area, it would be directly above your head, on soffit board parallel to the ground. So it's awkward to work on, and anything put in it will want to fall straight down thanks to that gravity thing.


----------



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

tima2381 said:


> Here's a photo. See earlier message for location, dimensions, depth, how it got there, and what I've done to solve the problem that caused it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
If you use an awl can you penetrate the surrounding wood to see if there is more damage? If so , cut out the peace and replace with new.


----------



## tima2381 (Feb 24, 2007)

epson said:


> If you use an awl can you penetrate the surrounding wood to see if there is more damage? If so , cut out the peace and replace with new.


I've punched out all the damaged wood in that small area of soffit board, and all the wood around it and above it is solid. I don't have the capability to replace the wood myself, hence the questions about patching it. Right now, it is just a cosmetic problem, and I hope it is amenable to simple patching.


----------



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

tima2381 said:


> I've punched out all the damaged wood in that small area of soffit board, and all the wood around it and above it is solid. I don't have the capability to replace the wood myself, hence the questions about patching it. Right now, it is just a cosmetic problem, and I hope it is amenable to simple patching.


 
For a quick fix you can use exterior paintable caulk to fill in the gap or body filler (bondo). http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xXXmKheE1ZQ
Here's a guy using bondo for patching cracks.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Please do not use caulking for a hole that size.
http://www.waterputty.com/


----------

